# [solved] Can't pay with paypal



## youga_88 (Apr 9, 2010)

I just checked out and notice, I can't pay with paypal now!! What happened? The e-mail which I receive just told me to ask the customer service to arrange the payment.
My Question is :
When I can pay with Paypall again?
If I waiting for Paypall fixed again, will the price of flashcart i have ordered (checkout) rise again?

Sorry for my mess english. Hope you understand


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm not sure when PayPal will be accepted again, or if at all. My guess is that it has something to do with PayPal not allowing fashcarts/modchips.



			
				@ShopTemp said:
			
		

> We are looking into alternate payment methods and have had to drop PayPal entirely for the time being.


src


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 9, 2010)

youga_88 said:
			
		

> I just checked out and notice, I can't pay with paypal now!! What happened? The e-mail which I receive just told me to ask the customer service to arrange the payment.
> My Question is :
> When I can pay with Paypall again?
> If I waiting for Paypall fixed again, will the price of flashcart i have ordered (checkout) rise again?
> ...


Contact customer support about this, we're not customer support. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They can be contacted here. And don't worry about the price rising, it will be the same.


----------



## youga_88 (Apr 9, 2010)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> I'm not sure when PayPal will be accepted again, or if at all. My guess is that it has something to do with PayPal not allowing fashcarts/modchips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











   So what i should do?? waiting for other way to paying?


----------



## youga_88 (Apr 9, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> youga_88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok. Thx you. You make me relieved. I afraid the price keep raising if i not pay it quickly


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2010)

youga_88 said:
			
		

> So what i should do?? waiting for other way to paying?


You should do as Ace suggested and contact their customer support about it. I'm sure they can tell you what to do or maybe even work something out to let you send them money via PayPal.

edit: ninja'd


----------



## youga_88 (Apr 9, 2010)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> youga_88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay. I have already contact the CS. Hope they reply soon.
You know, Indonesian currency is pretty weak agains other country currency. Today US$ 109.90 is so different with tommorow 109.90 US$

Well sorry for complaining here. But i don't know other place to show my feeling right now.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 9, 2010)

Shit, I was about to order something, and thought "Manual transfer" would direct me to Paypal, because you know, it was saying "Order through Paypal or MoneyBookers"

This needs sorting out.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 9, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Shit, I was about to order something, and thought "Manual transfer" would direct me to Paypal, because you know, it was saying "Order through Paypal or MoneyBookers"
> 
> This needs sorting out.


Guys, just contact support. All shall be answered by them.


----------



## Zetta_x (Apr 9, 2010)

I just wanted to be sure, I pre-ordered a SC2 when shoptemp first came out and used pay-pal; has my payment been received or is pay-pal freezing it?


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 9, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shall do have done.

Paypal is a bitch, "We offer convenience for clients *if* we feel like it!"

Edit: Hold on, now it's refusing to process the ticket, something about an error even though there shouldn't be any...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 9, 2010)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> I just wanted to be sure, I pre-ordered a SC2 when shoptemp first came out and used pay-pal; has my payment been received or is pay-pal freezing it?


They're not freezing it. ShopTemp has just stopped taking orders with the PayPal method for a period of time. Perhaps permanently, perhaps not. Hopefully the latter. But your payment will have been received.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 9, 2010)

Okay yeah I have a serious problem now.
I've placed the order and I'm supposed to submit a ticket, except well, I can't.






It just...won't go through.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 9, 2010)

Have you tried more than once?


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes, multiple times.
It's asking me to correct an error, but I see no errors to correct.

And actually, *I placed a ticket yesterday too*, asking about their R4's and if they're compatible with Wood R4. That went through fine...


----------



## Costello (Apr 9, 2010)

maybe you've entered an invalid email address (blank spaces, misformed address?)
try changing it and also perhaps the name...


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 9, 2010)

Okay, actually I've figured it out.
Look at the screenshot again.






Look, for some strange reason the Captcha field is missing.
I logged out, tried to start a new ticket, and only then did the Captcha field return.

It looks like there's a software bug in there.
I've managed to get a ticket through now.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 9, 2010)

It's working now, though? We've notified the ShopTemp team so that this doesn't happen again, hopefully. They're thinking it may just have been a loading issue. Perhaps a server hiccup at the same time the page was finishing loading.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes, it's working now.

And on top of that, their response was very fast, and I have already made my payment.
Paypal was possible after requesting it.


----------



## eponie (Apr 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, we are currently unable to receive credit card payments at this moment, we are doing our best to find solutions to solve the issue. The only payment method available at this moment is bank transfer via MoneyBookers. Please accept our apologies for the inconvenience.



That's what i got in checkout page.
As to the customer support: Service Temporarily Unavailable
I must be extremely unlucky today......


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Apr 9, 2010)

I think paypal got wind of the magic word "flashcart".


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 9, 2010)

eponie said:
			
		

> That's what i got in checkout page.
> As to the customer support: Service Temporarily Unavailable
> I must be extremely unlucky today......


Sorry eponie, the customer support isn't unavailable, the site is. The server seems to be having some troubles. Try again soon.


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 9, 2010)

Bloody Paypal...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 9, 2010)

I've received word from the ShopTemp team that they're utilizing an alternate paypal method for the time being.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> After ordering please send your payment via paypal to: [email protected] and be sure to match the exact amount order. You must also include your Order ID in either the comments or message title of the payment. This situation will be fixed very soon.


----------



## Bogard (Apr 9, 2010)

Hmm, looks like I got lucky and made my order before this paypal mess.

Hopefully there's a more permanent solution soon.


----------



## Defiance (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't understand..  RealHotStuff uses PayPal and works just fine, so why would ShopTemp have to remove it?  Modchips have already been removed, so I figured that would do it.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 10, 2010)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> I don't understand..  RealHotStuff uses PayPal and works just fine, so why would ShopTemp have to remove it?  Modchips have already been removed, so I figured that would do it.


Paypal have been known to do stupid things for stupid reasons, and to be entirely unreasonable.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Apr 10, 2010)

It beats the old ways, western union shenanigans.


----------



## youga_88 (Apr 10, 2010)

I alrady contact the CS and i got A quick reply how to pay. So i pay it


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 10, 2010)

Is your paypal not limited? Could be.


----------



## ZPE (Apr 10, 2010)

Working fine now.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay, so to clarify, PayPal isn't working as a payment method?

Instead, we send paypal payments to? [email protected]

I just want to make sure, because it's not my money that's being ordered with. And I don't want the person who's buying it, to be out 35 bucks.

But one more thing:

I'm trying to get that AK2i. I have it in my cart, with that coupon code. It's $36.23 CAD (with the coupon code being included).

Today is the last day for the 5.25 off of the card. But because of the paypal being broken, the person who's buying the card for me, doesn't get off work until close to midnight tonight, and doesn't get home till around midnight. Because I have the card in my shopping cart, and the coupon code included, does that mean that after midnight tonight, the discount is still going to be included in my purchase?


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 10, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Okay, so to clarify, PayPal isn't working as a payment method?
> 
> Instead, we send paypal payments to? [email protected]
> 
> ...


PayPal should be fully working just fine. Please checkout using the manual payment option and you should be taken through an automatic Paypal process.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 10, 2010)

I ask, because my sister is the one buying the card, and she said she tried around 11 last night.. and it was a no-go. 

But the regular method works just fine now?

Awesome


----------



## Livin in a box (Apr 10, 2010)

So is the website fully working as before now? Thanks God I didn't buy a Supercard last night, eh!


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 10, 2010)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> So is the website fully working as before now? Thanks God I didn't buy a Supercard last night, eh!


It's not exactly the same as before, but Paypal is working automatically now, yes.


----------



## ZPE (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh fudgesticks, it's *not* working fine. Last night's order did not go through apparently and now I re-ordered but it's asking me to re-order again despite me paying already. And before anyone starts pointing directions: *goes to ShopTemp to get a fabulous ticket*


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 11, 2010)

ZPE said:
			
		

> Oh fudgesticks, it's *not* working fine. Last night's order did not go through apparently and now I re-ordered but it's asking me to re-order again despite me paying already. And before anyone starts pointing directions: *goes to ShopTemp to get a fabulous ticket*


What exactly hasn't gone through? What was the message you received?


----------



## ZPE (Apr 11, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> ZPE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yet I have paid and I got a receipt to prove it.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 11, 2010)

So the issue is just that its "awaiting payment"? That just means the order hasn't been processed by the staff yet. It's a weekend, remember. I'm going to make a post about this.

EDIT: See here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=220393


----------



## youga_88 (Apr 12, 2010)

I already pay my order to [email protected] (as the CS suggested) and my order status still "awaiting for payment". I already waiting for 3 days and the status still same. What's going on? Today is monday, and the status still not change.

I hope i not transfered it @ wrong place...

One more question : When the Modchip going back? I Plan to buy Wode next month.


----------



## Costello (Apr 12, 2010)

the payment has been received but the staff was on weekend (they had to take a break after the initial 700 orders on the first 3 days, they had to work overnight for those)
so they will change the status of your order today and probably have it shipped today aswell, if it can be done

as for the modchips they should come back sometime soon I think?
if they aren't back, I think there should be a way to order those manually. if you want a WODE it may be possible to order manually via their support...


----------



## youga_88 (Apr 12, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> the payment has been received but the staff was on weekend (they had to take a break after the initial 700 orders on the first 3 days, they had to work overnight for those)
> so they will change the status of your order today and probably have it shipped today aswell, if it can be done
> 
> as for the modchips they should come back sometime soon I think?
> if they aren't back, I think there should be a way to order those manually. if you want a WODE it may be possible to order manually via their support...



Allright my order status has change to "pre-order" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  . Hope it will release soon and get shipped. Anyone know the release date for supercardDSTwo?


----------



## Quincy (Apr 30, 2010)

NO! Paypal is out again! WTF?


----------



## Livin in a box (Apr 30, 2010)

AlertPay's on instead. That must be why Wii chips are back.


----------



## fabi280 (May 1, 2010)

You can still pay with Paypal
[email protected]
Just put the Order ID in.
It works.




			
				Official Support Reply said:
			
		

> Please send your payment via paypal to: [email protected] and be sure to match the exact amount order.
> You must also include your Order ID in either the comments or message title of the payment.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 12, 2010)

fabi280 said:
			
		

> You can still pay with Paypal
> [email protected]
> Just put the Order ID in.It works.
> 
> ...


So you CAN pay via Paypal then ???

I've had a look @ my Paypal account & I guess you use the 'Send money' tab, enter the Email address / amount & select 'Goods'... but where do you put the Order number in ?? 
(I've never used Paypal this way before - so excuse the newbie question)


----------



## EyeZ (May 12, 2010)

In the comments box?


----------



## LUGiA (May 13, 2010)

Can we use paypal yet  

Can someone confirm these Instructions

1) Make order
2) Login to Paypal go to send Money
3) In comment box put Items ordered & order Numbers


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 13, 2010)

LUGiA said:
			
		

> Can we use paypal yet ....Can someone confirm these Instructions
> 
> 1) Make order
> 2) Login to Paypal go to send Money
> ...



Then I clicked on the [Send] button
Once I get a confirmation - I'll edit this post, although I've just looked @ my order on Shoptemp - & it's still @ 'Awaiting Payment'

EDIT: Just read Emails today (6:40am 14th May)  - got confirmation of payment & now the order status has changed to 'Pre-order' (Email was sent 2:47am 14th May)


----------



## LUGiA (May 15, 2010)

CannonFoddr did you place order before contacting shoptemp


----------



## Costello (May 15, 2010)

paypal works fine and has worked fine for a while now


----------



## Livin in a box (May 15, 2010)

Yes, but not as an option on the shop has it? Otherwise that's gonna be mega annoying!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 15, 2010)

LUGiA said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr did you place order before contacting shoptemp


Yes.... 

I had placed order, clicked on the 'manual payment' option 'cos I read somewhere on this post that that's what you need to do to use Paypal - hoping it'll take me to a Paypal option (which it didn't BTW)

So I contacted ShopTemp Customer services (via 'ticket') asking 'How do I pay by Paypal... & if they don't accept Paypal then I may need to cancel the order'
The following day I got a reply from them telling me how to pay


----------



## Costello (May 15, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> paypal works fine and has worked fine for a while now


by this i mean there is a "paypal" option (automatic) now and you don't need to contact the support manually!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 15, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So where the hell was it on Monday then... 'cos there wasn't a Paypal option avaliable then when I ordered


----------



## LUGiA (May 15, 2010)

Costello is correct I made an order today and the option was there to pay by paypal

I paid and the order status says "Awaiting Fulfilment" sorry to sound like a noob (first order) but what does that mean exactly. Could my order be shipped on the 18th


CammonFoddr what you current order status today


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 15, 2010)

LUGiA said:
			
		

> Costello is correct I made an order today and the option was there to pay by paypalWell it wasn't there Monday
> QUOTE(LUGiA @ May 15 2010, 05:31 PM) CammonFoddr what you current order status today


Same as my earlier post - 'Pre-Order' (Oh & it's Ca*NN*onFoddr BTW)


----------



## LUGiA (May 15, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> LUGiA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry about the name mistake...


----------



## gamefreak94 (May 15, 2010)

SO is the paypal fixed? I ordered my R4 2 weeks ago and it still never came.


----------

